# Dark Conspiracy: First Contact at Lakewood Colorado



## lassicrenol

I am starting a GDW game called Dark Conspiracy.  It has the feel of X-files mixed with a little taste of Shadow Run and a whole lot of bone chilling horor. I have my campaign set in 2075. The fall of government as we know it has come to pass. Megacorporations now hold all the cards. But there's something more sinister lurking in the shadows. People are disapearing for no reason. The landscape in the outlaw areas of the country are now habitats for creatures of unknown origin. Do you have what it takes to push back the dark? I'm looking to fill 6-8 spots for a bi-monthly game for the 1st and 3rd friday of every month. The game will run from 6pm-11pm. I will be holding the game sessions at Dark Matter Games in Lakewood.  I already have 4 players lined up and waiting for the start date, June 1st.  I'm also trying to get in contact with any new players prior to that date so that we can generate characters and go over character backgrounds prior to the game.  I run pretty much roleplaying sessions with a splash of combat.  Feel free to email me or leave me a message if you're at all interested.


----------

